# Chair seat replacement - Cut a circle out of a square



## WoodWrinkle (Nov 29, 2008)

Bought three Universal Oak Chair Seat inserts from Van ***** Restorers. They are made from thin edge-glued oak, that comes in a square sheet and are pre-dished. I need to cut a circle around each "dish" to insert them into a chair. I can't just put a nail in the seat's center to cut a circle. I am thinking I could turn the square sheet upside down and double tape them to a circle template that fits into the chair, then use a router table to trim to size. Not sure how safe this would be or if there is an alternatives jig? Thank You.


----------



## WoodWrinkle (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure how I would elaborate on my posting, so I am using quick reply. Adding to the description link to chair insert is


----------



## WoodWrinkle (Nov 29, 2008)

*Picture of Chair Seat Insert*



TomPrice42 said:


> Bought three Universal Oak Chair Seat inserts from Van ***** Restorers. They are made from thin edge-glued oak, that comes in a square sheet and are pre-dished. I need to cut a circle around each "dish" to insert them into a chair. I can't just put a nail in the seat's center to cut a circle. I am thinking I could turn the square sheet upside down and double tape them to a circle template that fits into the chair, then use a router table to trim to size. Not sure how safe this would be or if there is an alternatives jig? Thank You.


Attaching a picture - I did not know I could have done that!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Tom

Double sided tape is your friend. You could either make a double taped template to suit or use a circle cutting jig or radius bar, running off a hole in a sacrificial block double taped to your workpiece. I'd do it with a hand held router as it will be easier to see what you are doing.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## WoodWrinkle (Nov 29, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Double sided tape is your friend. You could either make a double taped template to suit or use a circle cutting jig or radius bar, running off a hole in a sacrificial block double taped to your workpiece. I'd do it with a hand held router as it will be easier to see what you are doing.
> 
> ...


Thank you Peter, I am going to follow-up on your tip. - Tom


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Double sided tape is your friend. You could either make a double taped template to suit or use a circle cutting jig or radius bar, running off a hole in a sacrificial block double taped to your workpiece. I'd do it with a hand held router as it will be easier to see what you are doing.
> 
> ...


I second Peter's Advice

If it were me i'd cheat with my cnc though. 

Randy


----------

